# My recovery ♥



## Stronger (Nov 27, 2012)

The key to recover, is not to be afraid. Be waiting with fear, generates anxiety and anxiety perpetuates depersonalization. I know that it is difiil, to my I was hard. I am not recovered 100% but yes I feel better every day. And I know I'm going to recover fully soon.
My advice is that, understand that it is just a feeling, horrible, but it is a feeling.
I suffer from depersonalization and derealization from March 2012, but it went from Chronicle to sporadic.
There are moments in which nor even memories of the problem, because I clear my mind and keep myself busy.
Do not create people that say that it is not curable! It is totally lie, I can assure that.
Sorry for my bad English, I'm from Uruguay! Just wanted to let them know that there is hope. I went through the same as you. I was very depressed and I was afraid of not cure me never, but I learned that it is best not to be afraid, knowing that at some point I'm going to be healthy again.

PD) served Me to take Alplacin, risperidone, and sertraline.

Any questions?


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## Stronger (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahhh this thread  read it guys, dp hurts me a lot in the past but I'm really good now. i even dont remember how i felt at all.


----------



## Waverer (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey, thanks! It is absolutely great to find good reassuring stories 

My worst lasted for about three months, but I'm in the same as you, I'm leaving here.


----------

